

Cassandra 0.5.0 released - bootload
http://spyced.blogspot.com/2010/01/cassandra-05.html

======
xal
Olden but golden? In fact it looks like 0.6 realease is really far along. It's
read performance got so good that a bunch of sites are ditching memcached(db)
in favor of it.

Speaking of Cassandra, can anyone confirm that facebook is actually moving
from Cassandra to hbase?

~~~
eevans
Facebook is tight-lipped about such matters. I do not think you're going to
get confirmation here, (not one that I would trust).

~~~
fizx
Facebook is using both.

------
noah256
0.6 beta 3 is the new hotness.
[https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/cassandra/tags/cassandra-0....](https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/cassandra/tags/cassandra-0.6.0-beta3/CHANGES.txt)

------
ericflo
...in January.

